# Save-Your-Time Saw Sled



## NickyP (Nov 5, 2015)

I made this sled for my table saw a few years back and wanted to share it with my new friends at the RouterForums.com. I wanted to incorporate allot into this sled so I started with having a good way to measure repeatable cuts, angle cuts, & miter cuts without making the sled itself too big. 

I just slightly off-centered where the blade goes on the sled in order to put a stop block to the left of the blade that would go to 18”. To get the most out of this aspect of the sled I made a 1” thick block for the table saw fence and can cut anything up to 35” by just adding an inch to my table saw fence measurement on the right side of the blade.

I rounded over for the places where your hands go on the back fence, staining it with a gun stock stain and finished the handles with 2 coats of wipe on gloss poly. I used a “bolt down” method for the back fence of the sled as I find this the most accurate way of finding 90 degrees to the blade when calibrating it. I put a 3” wide zero clearance insert made from hardboard that can be unscrewed and easily slips out of it’s space to accommodate straight cuts, 45 degree cuts, and various size dado cuts (1/4, 3/8, 1/2, & 3/4 inch) all with their own insert. I have changed the inserts out many times and I am still able to use the same screw holes for holding them in and will just move them up or down when the ware out. I finished the sled off with miter fences that include stop blocks.

All hardware was purchased during a really good super sale Rockler was having while I got the nuts and bolts for the fence at the big box store and the rest was made from scrap material in the shop.

This sled is without a doubt the most useful jig I've made as I use it all the time. It saves me so much time as very little setup is needed to make crosscuts.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

That's impressive. And I thought I was doing good when I upgraded to an Incra fence.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

*That's very nice NickyP*

Since I have a better table saw now I know I'll make one of those some day (when I have more room and time). I made a sled once for a little saw so I could cut down some large veneer plywood panels but it was a big old beast of a sled. It took up lots of room plus I no-longer needed it so I threw it out. 
Now I'll need something like you've made and shown us.
Thanks for sharing.

Bryan


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Now THAT's a jig! Looks like it will last forever.


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

Very well thought out. I may steal some of your ideas to add to my sled.


----------



## gjackson52 (Jul 4, 2015)

WOW...that is nice ! You do good work !

Gary


----------



## NickyP (Nov 5, 2015)

bryansong said:


> Since I have a better table saw now I know I'll make one of those some day (when I have more room and time). I made a sled once for a little saw so I could cut down some large veneer plywood panels but it was a big old beast of a sled. It took up lots of room plus I no-longer needed it so I threw it out.
> Now I'll need something like you've made and shown us.
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Bryan


Thanks for sharing Bryan - glad you like it.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

The insert adaptation is excellent, Nick! I'm stealing that.


----------



## nkawtg (Nov 5, 2015)

That's a very nice sled and I like the stain you used.


----------



## NickyP (Nov 5, 2015)

DonkeyHody said:


> Very well thought out. I may steal some of your ideas to add to my sled.


Glad to hear Andy. I love "borrowing" ideas from woodworkers and putting my own twist on it.


----------



## NickyP (Nov 5, 2015)

nkawtg said:


> That's a very nice sled and I like the stain you used.


Thank you Walter - I too was very happy with the results of the gunstock stain with the high gloss poly finish. I appreciate your praise.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

It's a beautiful Thing! Be nice to it.


----------



## NickyP (Nov 5, 2015)

Ghidrah said:


> It's a beautiful Thing! Be nice to it.


I took loving care making it . . . now IT'S being nice to me!


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I don't think I have ever seen a nicer sled.


----------



## NickyP (Nov 5, 2015)

hawkeye10 said:


> I don't think I have ever seen a nicer sled.


Thank you Don.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

top notch Nick...


----------



## aahwhatever2 (Oct 16, 2015)

I know this may be a bad question, BUT what is the benefit of the sled over something like the incra ts-ls and a their miter gage? I am still not able to get in the shop, but am trying to figure out everything that I will need first. I'm a little OCD about lists and getting things right the first time...LoL

Thanks


----------



## aahwhatever2 (Oct 16, 2015)

I forgot to add.....

That's a really nice SLED!


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

aahwhatever2 said:


> I know this may be a bad question, BUT what is the benefit of the sled over something like the incra ts-ls and a their miter gage?


Price and pride


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

Really nice Nick! Do you have a description or link for the "bolt down" method? Thanks!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Thanks for sharing Nick , you do impressive work and I haven't seen better . Someday I really need to build one for my saw


----------



## aahwhatever2 (Oct 16, 2015)

I wasn't trying to lessen the sled. I am truly curious? Is there really a benefit of one over the other?


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

aahwhatever2 said:


> I wasn't trying to lessen the sled. I am truly curious? Is there really a benefit of one over the other?


Hi Jonathon. I don't think anyone thought you were trying to lessen it. Ronald is right, cheaper than commercially available items... and the satisfaction of saying "Hey, I DID that!!" 

Darn nice sled Nick!!

After that, a crosscut sled allows you to make consistent 90% cuts without having to check the mitre guide to ensure it is indeed 90%. I have one, and would never be without one. Of course, mine isn't as fancy as Nick's.  It's all about accuracy, speed of setup, and repeatability.


----------



## aahwhatever2 (Oct 16, 2015)

Thank you Brian. It really is a beautiful piece of work.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

I just forwarded this one to myself to remind me to steal your design. Nice job.


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

You really did a great job in it. Congrats!
Sid.


----------



## richjh (Jan 14, 2013)

I like your attention to detail and great features.


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice work.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Outstanding, Nicky! Methinks another brainiac has taken up residence here.


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

Im impressed with your excelent work there. I didnt believe in the useful of the sleds, but I made and used the first one, and now I have three. :wink:


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

aahwhatever2 said:


> I know this may be a bad question, BUT what is the benefit of the sled over something like the incra ts-ls and a their miter gage? I am still not able to get in the shop, but am trying to figure out everything that I will need first. I'm a little OCD about lists and getting things right the first time...LoL
> 
> Thanks


Sleds generally are very precise (up to the maker) and pre-set on angles. When running in the miter slot (if its well fitted), then you get the zero clearance effect every time you use it. If you have the most common angles pre-set, you don't have to double and triple check the jig every time you change the cut. It is also the very safest way to make cross cuts because your hands are WELL out of the way of the blade. Jigs make everything you do with them more predictable.


----------



## NickyP (Nov 5, 2015)

furboo said:


> Really nice Nick! Do you have a description or link for the "bolt down" method? Thanks!


Sure Rob - it's simple. 1st make sure your runners are secure & in place with no play in them under the plywood. You drill 2 holes on each side through the top of the back fence to accommodate the bolts, washers, & nuts you use. Remember to countersink them. Then you elongate the holes in the plywood under the back fence so there is play in them. Put your large carpenter's square against your saw blade (between the teeth) and the back fence. Bolt down without wrenching on one side and recheck for 90 degrees to the blade on the other side then bolt down both sides tight when it's square. That's it. If it ever gets out of square you just loosen the bolts and square it up again.


----------



## NickyP (Nov 5, 2015)

Dejure said:


> I just forwarded this one to myself to remind me to steal your design. Nice job.


The best compliment one can receive is when one wants to reproduce your work. Thank you Kelly.


----------



## woody1401 (Dec 2, 2013)

Are you going to offer plans?


----------



## NickyP (Nov 5, 2015)

woody1401 said:


> Are you going to offer plans?


I kinda just put my own twist from seeing the many sleds on the internet. Type in "super crosscut sled" on google and you'll find a bevy of information: plans, pictures, etc. Hope this helps you Woody.


----------

